# more buckie............



## chefrob (Oct 25, 2010)

@ $.99/lb ya can't go wrong.................

seasoned and cure applied and will "swim" for 10 days...........








after an hour soak in ice water, into the smoker with maple and hickory.............







after 6hrs or so...........







thx for lookin'.................


----------



## meateater (Oct 25, 2010)

Perfection
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, I see 2 AMS 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I have one but no use yet do to work. Sorry Todd.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks fantastic Rob. You do a nice job of boning out those shoulders! What kind of temps do you get in the smoker with both those AMSs running? Do you take your bb to specific temp or just smoke it till it looks good?


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 26, 2010)

Waiting for the ginsu pics to follow.  Man I have been to his house twice and I still have not tasted this stuff, so I have my own in the fridge ready to smoke tomorrow.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 26, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Waiting for the ginsu pics to follow.  Man I have been to his house twice and I still have not tasted this stuff, so I have my own in the fridge ready to smoke tomorrow.




He hides it from you.

Looks good Rob.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 26, 2010)

pete, this time i started it with no heat and then at the end i ran it up to 150-155 internal. the smoker prolly is 120ish in the sun an then i turn on the burner and get around 225.

gary, i gotta go up north to close dounf my mom's place for the winter so i'll proly slice it on wed......try maple on yers.

brian...................SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 26, 2010)

Now you really have my mouth watering there Rob. I have run slap out of my bacon too. I have to go and get some more bellies and I think that i will do some BB also this time. I have enough cure to cure maybe 1-2 hundred pounds now. So I guess it's off to the butcher and pick me out some bellies.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 26, 2010)

Cant wait for the sliced pics, looks great!


----------



## chefrob (Oct 29, 2010)

SQWIB said:


> Cant wait for the sliced pics, looks great!


sorry i forgot.................


----------



## rdknb (Oct 29, 2010)

Man does that look good.  I so want to do bacon soon


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks real good Rob.. Nice slicing as usual too..

When do ya suppose Food City will have butts on sale again? I didn't make it there the last time..


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 30, 2010)

YOu should take some step by step pics of your deboning process.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 30, 2010)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Looks real good Rob.. Nice slicing as usual too..
> 
> When do ya suppose Food City will have butts on sale again? I didn't make it there the last time..


Yup - Mr Ginsu / Slicer was at it again. Great job Rob. Next time I come over I need a slicing lesson for sure.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 30, 2010)

pete, they are on right now until tues for @.99/lb bone in shoulder roast......go git'em

good idea RB...i'll try to remember next time...................

gary, gary, gary..........................if you show up with one of these, i'll teach ya, my young chapulin


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 30, 2010)

Rob

I can get you a cigar like that but I have seen you and aint no way your GF is going to let you wear that hat


----------



## chefrob (Oct 30, 2010)

i gotz da ceegar..........i needz me da hat!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 30, 2010)

BBB is addicting!

Easy to make and great to eat.

Speaking of it, I'm gonna take some out for breakfast tomorrow.

Great Job Rob!!

What sawdust did you use?  Maple?  Apple?

TJ


----------



## chefrob (Oct 31, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> What sawdust did you use?  Maple?  Apple?




 i used maple in the big one and hickory in the small one and i will say that this is some of the best tasting BBB i have made so far..................


----------



## cheapchalee (Nov 4, 2010)

Great looking bacon Rob.  Doing some now pic's to come.

Chalee


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey Rob,

How about a WIKI on "How to Debone and Butterfly A Pork Shoulder"???

TJ


----------



## chefrob (Nov 4, 2010)

next time i do some if i remember.........


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 7, 2010)

Why do you insist on hiding these great posts!!!

This is the first I saw this!

Awesome BBB!

Thanks,

Bear

PS:   If you actually sliced that with a freakin' knife, you ought to be locked up !


----------



## chefrob (Nov 7, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> PS:   If you actually sliced that with a freakin' knife, you ought to be locked up !


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 7, 2010)

Can I get a note from your Mom on the hat. I think she and the rest of the family might want a recount on that one. Remember, I live pretty close to TJ and it could happen


----------



## squirrel (Nov 7, 2010)

OMG chefrob you soooo rock. That is the most beautiful chunk of bacon ever! I just love the pepper on it and how perfect the slices are. I'll make some biscuits if you'll share that yumminess.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 7, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Can I get a note from your Mom on the hat. I think she and the rest of the family might want a recount on that one. Remember, I live pretty close to TJ and it could happen


i know you don't have to go down to TJ to get a hat like that.............but they do got the big ones with all the dingle-berries on them!


----------



## chefrob (Nov 7, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I'll make some biscuits if you'll share that yumminess.


wouldn't be the first time a biscuit got me in trouble..............


----------



## deannc (Nov 7, 2010)

WOW, I have so much to learn! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   That shot of the sliced looks like something out of a magazine!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2010)

DeanNC said:


> WOW, I have so much to learn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, Me too!

I learned to stay away from Ninjas! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

